# Redes wifi



## Guille DJ (Nov 20, 2006)

que programa es bueno para conectar internet con wifi en cualquier red?? esa es la pregunta. porque el que suministra intel y windows, me hacen configurar ip contraseña dns etc... cada vez que conecto con una red diferente a la habitual y estoy harto, seguro que sabeis de algun programa que lo configure automaticamente, por favor espero sus respuestas




un saludo


----------



## Hardcore (Feb 24, 2007)

Vaya, este post es ya un poco viejo! 

Weno, esperemos que leas esto algun dia. Windows hay que reconocer, que por muy popular que sea da el toston (y se de lo que hablo) Si lo que tu tienes es un portatil con el que viajas mucho y te conectas cada dia a una red distinta lo que te hace falta es un programa que te tenga todas las redes administradas. La primera vez que conectes a una tendras que configurarlo, claro esta, pero la proximavez solo seleccionas el nombre y el PC se configura para esa red, para ello existen varios programas, no me se el nombre, pero he visto ya unos pocos en softonic. Busca alli "wifi" y deberia salirte uno de esos programas!

SUERTE!


----------



## Guille DJ (Feb 24, 2007)

muxas gracias hardcore, la verdad es que si que es un poco viejo, de hecho no me acuerdo cuando pregunte esto, jajajajajj, de verdad gracias por t urespuesta, buscare aver que encuentro.

un saludo


----------



## joeblack (Jul 13, 2007)

hola aqui te dejo mi mail para que puedas contactarme se me hizo mas facil para que yo te envie directamente a tu correo la información porfa me urge la cotizacion del equipo y nesecito saber si es viable lo que quiero hacer pero nesecito contactarte espero hacerlo por messenger gracias por tu atensión


----------



## patoganso21 (Jul 13, 2007)

mi mail es patoganso21@gmail.com


----------

